# What's your best winter temperature?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

a low of -20*C for night time and a high of -10*C for day time is ideal for me with no wind.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

+ 30*C  still need sunscreen


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

-30C but feels like +10 C.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't usually care how cold it is as long as there is no snow/ice/rain/hail/sleet/wind. Don't mind ground-frost, though - or fog.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...if my area's weather would decide to make up it's mind upon how to inform us of what is going on... i would suspect, that it would be the few days where it is nice enough to rain, then at night everything turns to ice... :3


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

98.6 F

It means I don’t have the flu.


----------

